# Good and Bad in Titusville IFA



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I started prefishing in Titusville last Monday for the IFA event that took place on Saturday. I had never fished Titusville before, but had heard great things. Man, what a fishery. First spot I hit on Monday was pretty productive. All the fish I caught were between 25"-33". I managed to find a 26 3/4" 7 pounder, a 25" 6 1/2 pounder, so I left that school alone and moved down a ways and kept finding more of the same, so I figured I'd leave those fish alone until later in the week. Continued looking for spots all week, and everywhere else I went, inside and outside of Mosquito Lagoon produced nice fish. I was getting frustrated that I would hook a 24" 5 pounder, and as he would come up to the boat, hit friends would come with him, and they all looked to be 27" and around 6 1/2-7+ pounds. My partner came in Thursday night, so we checked a few of the spots on Friday, mainly because he wanted to catch a nice redfish. Well, as it turns out, all my fish had been beaten all to hell in every single spot I had prefished. On tournament day we caught about 8 fish, all of them were super small, between 18 1/2"-21 1/2" weighing 2 1/2-3 1/2 pounds. Ended up weighing 6.1 lbs and finishing 52nd in the tournament. I thought we would at least have been in the top 20 with 8-9 pounds at worst since I had caught plenty of 4 and 5 pounders in those areas as well, but many of the spots we went to on tournament day were just ghost towns. I didn't even see mullet swimming around (and the water is very clear over there). I probably caught between 30-40 fish during the prefishing week though, so at least I had fun. We learned our lesson, go to the Lagoon! Pretty much the entire top ten fished a certain area in the Lagoon that I am now aware of. For any of you thinking of fishing the IFA, I recommend it. Awesome people and awesome events with great prizes, food, etc. The pictures are only from day one, since it was the only day I brought a friend along with a camera. 



Big 'un





25" 





26" 3/4" fatty





22" Speck





Smallest red of the day





Our tiny tournament fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Goodreport. Looks like ya'll had great weather at least


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

The weather was absolutely fantastic all week, though it did get kinda choppy in the afternoons when the wind shifted and built up. I had a trim tab go out, so we had a bumpy ride. Also, my GPS broke in the Ruskin tournament, which kept me from fishing the Lagoon. I knew the water was high in there, but I still didn't wanna chance it on unknown waters.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time anyway! Sometimes just weighing two fish in the lagoon is a tough task...


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Chris. We actually stayed out of the Lagoon, ended up being a mistake. I had really nice fish all week, but as the week wore on, I would check on them and they were just beaten down and thinned out. On tournament day, I really didn't expect too many people to be fishing in this one spot and there were at least ten boats there throughout the day. We caught a decent amount, just the wrong size. Everyone went North in the Lagoon, with the 25 mph zone, we should have too.


----------

